# TV Hit Counter?



## dwndrgn (Mar 23, 2004)

I was just wondering how different tv programming would be if it were set up like the internet to track the actual number of people who watch what, and when.  It seems to me the Nielsen ratings don't seem to do us justice (at least here in the US) and that quite often shows that have promise aren't given enough time to develop before they are pulled.

I've no idea why this popped into my head - I was just cruising the 'net reading some stuff by Piers Anthony (http://www.hipiers.com) who sounds like an interesting guy, a review of a new book I'd like to read (Fool's Fate by Robin Hobb) and some questions to the 'scifi guys' regarding long lost things that are then found (http://www.scifiguys.com).  I was just having a fun wander through the seemingly infinite possibilities available on the 'net and there it was: "why don't we trash the Nielsen boxes and have hit counters on tv shows?".

Anyway, thought I'd post the thought here to see if I'm just having one of my recurring episodes...


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm sure I read an article about that a while back (or maybe I'm just getting senile). The article stated that as digital TV becomes more interactive, they will be able to target specific adverts tailored to your viewing habits. This sounds as if it would work along much the same lines as your hit counter. 

Personally, I'm horrified at the thought of somebody studying my viewing habits. Imagine the world knowing that I spend much of my time watching Looney Tunes


----------

